# Need Guitar player around stratford Ontario



## mitchel_12 (Feb 9, 2006)

We are looking for a rythem guitar player around Stratford. You can do some leads if you want although I do them too. We play rock n roll type stuff. We have about 12 covers and only about 1 original but we are working on another one, we have only been playing together a few months and during the first while we couldn't jam that often so thats why we dont have the gigantic song list yet. We have a bass player that can sing, drummer, and me on guitar. We could also use another singer. We are all 16. Anyone interested?


----------

